# How bad is Deli meat as a protein



## Gozar (Jan 3, 2006)

Wondering how bad deli meats such as Turkey or Roast Beef are as protein sources. I know the price is a bit higher but they work well in a pinch for protein when I don't have time to cook. Their protein content seems to be good but will they add more fat then muscle?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 3, 2006)

they should be ok. i eat them sometimes. i have 2-3oz of turkey or roast beef with my eggs in the morning.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

It be fine.


----------



## cha (Jan 3, 2006)

I eat deli sliced turkey breast almost everyday during lunch - it's 99% fat free and loaded woth protein.  Lean roast beef is fine too.  As long as the meat doesn't contain lots of fat or sugar (pepperoni, salami, honey ham, etc) you will be fine.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe Deli meats contain preservatives that are known to cause cancer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I believe Deli meats contain preservatives that are known to cause cancer.



If you continue making these claims I will be forced to give your face cancer with my fist.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 4, 2006)

deli meats are fine in a pinch but they're not clean.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2006)

deli meats contain nitrates for preservation.  Once consumed they are turned into nitrites.  Nitrites can be harmful such as MCL, diuresis, increased starchy deposits and hemorrhaging of the spleen but this over long term use.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> deli meats contain nitrates for preservation.  Once consumed they are turned into nitrites.  Nitrites can be harmful such as MCL, diuresis, increased starchy deposits and hemorrhaging of the spleen but this over long term use.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If you continue making these claims I will be forced to give your face cancer with my fist.




Do not anger the emo ninja.  It could be the last mistake you make.


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 4, 2006)

deli meat...... whoa i love it

in on break for college, but when im in school the deli meat is one of the few things that i almost ALWAYS have on my plate
maybe i should cut back a bit, but its just so good


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> deli meats are fine in a pinch but they're not clean.


Even kosher?


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 4, 2006)

i get boars head brand deli meats.  They are a tad expensive but they are all preservative and nitrate free, and most are low in sodium.  The eye round roast beef is 1.5g fat, 15g protein and only 20g sodium per serving (56g) pretty good stuff.

http://www.boarshead.com/


----------



## mousie (Jan 4, 2006)

If you get smoked turkey from the deli (not in the packages), you should be okay.  Keep a watchful eye on the sodium content!


----------



## Gozar (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks all for the input. I do watch the sodium and get "Low Sodium" any chance I get. I mainly stick with smoked Turkey and Roast Beef because of the low fat content and high protein. I was just not sure about the nitrates and it seems alot of what I read says to cut it out of your diet which I would if I had a better alternative in a pinch. Thank again.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> i get boars head brand deli meats.  They are a tad expensive but they are all preservative and nitrate free, and most are low in sodium.  The eye round roast beef is 1.5g fat, 15g protein and only 20g sodium per serving (56g) pretty good stuff.
> 
> http://www.boarshead.com/




I love that Top Round Roast Beef (I think that's what you mean, Eye Round is the ass portion).  Amazing how much better tasting yet healthier it is than the other stuff.


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I love that Top Round Roast Beef (I think that's what you mean, Eye Round is the ass portion).  Amazing how much better tasting yet healthier it is than the other stuff.



no i really get the eye round ( its the leanest, didnt know it was the ass though )  Top round is good too.  You can actually still see the string they used to roast the beef when the slice it for you. All natural.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Even kosher?


yes.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea, the big thing is most deli meats that are on special, end up being the cheap stuff that are filled with sodium and/or nitrates.  So be picky when choosing your meats.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 5, 2006)

Shit I was going to open a deli and invite you all for a free sandwich. Guess I'll change my mind. I hate to poison you all with Nitrites


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> yes.



I've got some healthy meat for you.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I've got some healthy meat for you.


what if i'm not interested in your beef jerky???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> what if i'm not interested in your beef jerky???


 
*SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2006)

That's funny "BigDyl" has a really "Slim Jim"!


----------



## Flakko (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, so you guys saying that some brands like Boars Head are better than others? I mean, they are healthier to consume or all deli meat is high in sodium and nitrates?

Wait, if deli meat has nitrate and nitrites... Mmmm... Maybe it's related to nitric oxide, so the more deli meat you eat, the bigger pumps you get! Nice!
Lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

Jesus Christ, cals in vs cals out, just worry about that, it's not that complicated.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Shit I was going to open a deli and invite you all for a free sandwich. Guess I'll change my mind. I hate to poison you all with Nitrites



I'll take that poison!  Please include turkey breast, american cheese, lettuce, tomato, bacon, and spicy mustard on a whole wheat roll.




Turkey sammiches make good mid-ski day snacks.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 6, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> what if i'm not interested in your beef jerky???



Ohohhhh, you will be.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ohohhhh, you will be.


   Dude? Why are you posting your dirty pee pee here.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

*If you cutting, stay away. 
If your bulking
have it everyday*


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dude? Why are you posting your dirty pee pee here.




You know you like it.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 6, 2006)

if you get anything processed it's not "good for you".
are you talking about the real meat, like chicken and turkey?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2006)

No real chicken, turkey, fish and beef are fine.  Just the processed stuff such as deli meat.


----------



## Gozar (Jan 7, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> if you get anything processed it's not "good for you".
> are you talking about the real meat, like chicken and turkey?



I'm talking about Turkey and lean Roast Beef particually. Not the real crap like Salami or Bologna.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2006)

By deli meat do you mean fresh carved or bulk packaged?  The fresh carved is great, while you're there get a little potato salad too.  If you mean that packaged Oscar Meyers/Hormel, salted crap then you might as well eat a hot dog.


----------

